
Mummia - trkaky
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mummia
======
huhtenberg
Not to be confused with "mumijo", which has an equally weird background and
used for similar purposes.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mumijo](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mumijo)

~~~
duskwuff
I'm not sure that's a separate thing, actually. It sounds like a regional
variant of the same original concept (rock tar taken as medicine).

------
overcast
I feel like there should be a separate heading for these types of fun facts.
Neat information, but we're just posting a page from an Encyclopedia.

~~~
Retra
They all say wikipedia.org next to them.

~~~
overcast
What's the point of random wiki pages on hacker news though?

~~~
Razengan
To generate discussion from a modern point of view.

There is nothing new under the sun, and inspiration can come from anywhere.

~~~
Razengan
For example, having learned about mummia, I might incorporate it as an item or
crafting ingredient in a game :) and a player might learn about this through
that, which may inspire them on to something else.

